# dive gear question



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

my friend and I just started getting into diving and we both love it. well after renting gear and having a few issues other than just the normal o-ring I have made up my mind I will be buying gear this winter. the question is who has dove or is currently diving HOG gear, I have been told good things about them just wanted to get some more insight on them before I drop the money on it. 
thanks
daniel


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have several HOG regs to include BP1's and D1's first stages and the classic second stages. They work well and are a good deal in my opinion. Also have a doubles wing from them that is a great piece of gear as well. I don't think you can go wrong with them.:thumbup:


----------



## bama6977 (May 5, 2013)

Dive with experienced divers.....oh did I say "DIVE WITH EXPERIENCED DIVERS", OBSERVE, OBSERVE, OBSERVE....ask questions why, why is this dive shop gizmo attached there on your BCD, do it over and over until you have 30+ dives....then buy your BCD


----------



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

All hog gear is good doesn't matter what you get don't think because its cheap its not any good call cave adventures dive shop and talk to them there out of Marianna they have the best prices and will beat anybody. and they ship to


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for the in put guys
bama - I have been bugging every diver I know with years of diving and asking questions about what gear they use and why I have been getting good info about brands and types


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Atomic regulators.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I dive a Mares Rover 12s and it's a good reg. It's nothing fancy, but takes a beating and breathes nice at depth.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

I also enjoy HOG regulators. Great bang for the buck. They're basically a Dive Right knock off and an experienced diver can rebuild a first stage on the boat I'm told. I'll service mine yearly or so and after the last service at MBT (after a year of moderate to light use) this thing breathed like a Cadillac, certainly as good as my ScubaPro MK25/S600 and much less expensive.

It's no surprise but the reg will breathe a bit wet if you're breathing it upside down but this is to be expected given the design. Perhaps someone more experienced can offer more clarity here but this is my experience and the service tech said that's just how it was.

Do consider the OEM service intervals and parts kits/cost. Just get the facts and make an informed decision.


----------

